# .htaccess - Weiterleitung



## Operaiter (15. Januar 2011)

Hallöchen alle zusammen,

ich versuche jetzt seit drei Tagen meine .htaccess - Datei einzurichten. Leider bin ich inzwischen schon recht verzweifelt!!

Ich habe meine Webseite nich direkt im root (/) -Verzeichnis des Servers liegen, sondern im Unterverzeichnis -/site/.
Meine Domain kann aber nur in das root-Verzeichnis verweisen. Meine Idee war jetzt nen "einfach" eine .htacces Datei anzulegen und den Browser umzuleiten, so dass er dann auf http://www.meinedomain.de geht, und dann aber die Daten von http://www.meinedomain.de/site/ angezeigt bekommt!

Es wäre natürlich schön wenn der User das /site/ nicht sehen würde 

Andere möglichkeit wäre mit HTML-Weiterleitung, aber schön ist das ja nicht 

Momentan versuche ich es so: 


```
//301 Redirect Entire Directory
RedirectMatch 301 /(.*) /site//$1
```

Findet der Server aber nicht so schön, und kommentiert es mit einem Error 500

Wäre sehr über Hilfe von euch dankbar!
LG OP


----------



## supersalzi (22. Januar 2011)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du Zugriff auf das Root-Verzeichnis hast und deine .htaccess datei dort abgelegt hast. 
Warum dein Versuch nicht geht kann ich dir nicht sagen, wenn du Probleme mit der Syntax hast, gibt es dafür auch passendere Foren (hat nichts mit html zu tun).
Ich bin bei mir mit den RewriteRule -Regeln glücklich geworden - das hängt allerdings davon ab, wie du deine urls im konkrete Fall gestalten willst.


----------

